# First Time Plus Size Mummy



## HippoBelly

Hi everyone :hi: I'm a newbie so please bear with me whilst I navigate my way around pages. Just wanted to know how many of you are plus size mummies? I'm a size 22 and am worrying at my 13 week stage exactly how enormous I might get!! I see all of these lovely little ladies with tiny 8 month bumps walking about the place and am wondering exactly how many of you are in the same boat as me.

Am hoping that docs and nurses don't bang on about being overweight and give you a constant bashing about health issues at each appointment. Have only been to the booking appointment so far and was referred to as 'chunky' at every opportunity *sigh*

Have already had a queasy stage and gone off certain foods. Also smells are really irritating me at the moment, especially frying food, ewww!

Love to all and happy bumps everyone x


----------



## NicolaT

been there hunn oh they do so like to treat you like u have no ears, brain or feelings! Some to be fair are great but you do come across some midwives who just have to make the comments etc, You will probably find you wont get much bigger till the last trimester as you are already big, and dont panic unless you really overeat for the next 6 months you shouldnt get too much bigger. I did with my first as i just didnt think but with the 3rd i lost a bit as i was being more careful. They might bang on about gestational diabetes to you, i got it with all 3 of mine and that is a good reason to eat as healthily as you can. I cant tell you the comments i had when i was pregnant, even my hubby would say to me god have they not ever seen an overweight pregnant woman b4!!!!

Good luck with it all, you must be so excited.

Nicola X


----------



## HippoBelly

Hi Nicola, thanks for your post it made me smile, 3 babies? Wow! That's going to take some beating and yes I've already been given the speil about gestational diabetes - I suppose I won't know until I've had my bloods taken next week so fingers crossed that everything is peachy and that I have a lovely round midwife to make me feel at ease


----------



## tansey

Welcome :wave: and congrats!


----------



## Aria

Your username is awesome. :)

I was reading in a book, I think it was What to Expect When You're Expecting, and have read a few other places online, that for overweight moms the recommended amount of weight tends to be a bit less, while for underweight people it can be a lot more. Ask your doctor what he or she would recommend, and tell your doctor bluntly you already know you're overweight and ask what he or she would recommend for a healthy baby. Hopefully telling the doctor you already know will make the doctor shut up about it and instead focus on the baby's health as you asked.


----------



## emmajane

Hiya, 

Congratulations! I am def a plus size! I had a son last year and am 5 months pregnant again. So far, I've never had Gestational diabetes and all is going swimmingly (at the moment). Have the 20 week scan tmw so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I've never been given grief about being overweight and pregnant and I hope you won't either. However, it does take a lot longer to look pregnant than for skinny minnie's. :( Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## trying4no1

hi hun, im defo a plus size women, and im ttc my 1st, my friend is a size 8/10 and she had gestational diabetes so dont let anyone say anythin to u bout bein preg n overweight, just ignore anyone that does cuz u dont want them to ruin this special time for you, congrats on bein preg, n love ur user name its well good x


----------



## mandy81

Hi hun welcome to BnB. xx


----------



## lollylou1

hi hun, welcome to BnB.

im not pregnant anymore but am plus size and was a size 18-20 when pregnant, i gained a hell of a lot of weight through pregnancy but no one really mentioned my weight to me.
i did begin to show signs of gestational diabetes at week 37 but gave birth the day before my test so never knew if i had it. 

good luck with your pregnancy hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## HippoBelly

Thanks for all of your kind wishes ladies - what a fab bunch you are! XX :hugs:


----------



## emie

:hi:


----------



## Angel_dust

*waves hello*

:hi:


----------



## ellismum

Hi there

I too am new :hi:and plus size (18 - 20 pre-conception after losing 3 1/2 stone:happydance:) I was rated high risk and a GTT at 28 weeks! I am now 37 + 2, no sign of high blood sugar levels and baby is in the ideal position for birth and not showing and always measured spot on. I've just got the sign off to give birth at a low risk midwife led unit in the next town which I am really happy about, they do on ave. 1 birth a day compared to 30 in my local mat hospital!!. At no point during my pregnancy have I been weighed!! Only downsize was showing, I only really looked pregnant around 6 months and I have sworn to not be that size once No 2 is concieved but enjoying this one all the same. I know I have put on weight but I am not worried, the profressionals haven't!! I am so eager to lose weight once my little boy is here (nothing to do with a suitcase of summer clothes that are currently too small :dohh:)


----------



## xJG30

:wave: & Welcome :D


----------



## marsh86

hey chick i was a size 22 before i was pregnant and wen i found out all i could think about was will a get a bump or just look bigger i have 1 week to go and a very nice neat bump i didnt really look preg untill about 30 weeks or so but over the last couple of weeks its really shown, all the midwifes n docs do go on about wot cud happen through pregnancy iv had no probs with anything except buying merternity trousers now i couldnt find any affordable so joggers for me cant wait to wear jeans again. hope everything goes well just dont let things peeps say get u down


----------



## HippoBelly

Thanks Marsh and yes, what a nightmare trying to find maternity clothes in plus sizes!? I'm sure I did see a range in Evans last year but they don't seem to do them anymore so tunics and leggings it is for me all through the Summer! As for Next, Dorothy Perkins etc. that's great until you're over a Size 20 and most online shops seem to stop at that size too - very frustrating, surely plus size ladies like to enjoy maternity fashion too :dohh:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hello and Welcome! :wave:


----------



## ktm

hi guys im new to this site (from England) but interested to know other ppl stories of been overweight and pregnant, im a size 18 to 20 depending on were i shop lol im 22 weeks pregnant with my 2nd baby im a little heavier now then i was with my daughter, its already been mention on many occassions about my weight, i know its an issue but i have pocs (polycistic ovaries) so find it hard to loose weight id lost over 20 pounds b4 i found out i was pregnant and already put it most of it back on i spoke with my midwife about how to not put much more on and she said about smaller portions which ive started, however i feel like its a constant topic of conversation when ever i go for an appointment, im planning on breast feeding and doing lots of walking.
id like to know if breastfeeding has helped anyone lose weight?
thanks k x


----------



## jappygirl76

Hi Hippobelly,

Congratulations, and you give me hope. I am a plus size girl size 18, and I am trying to conceive my first bundle of joy. Don't let anyone get you down about your weight. The first thing my doctor said to me when I told him I wanted to get pregnant was not to worry about the weight thing and just have fun with the trying part. That really made me feel better.

Just out of curiosity, was this a planned pregnancy, and if so, how long were you trying?

Again congratulations, enjoy your pregnancy, and best wishes.


----------



## ktm

jappygirl76 said:


> Hi Hippobelly,
> 
> Congratulations, and you give me hope. I am a plus size girl size 18, and I am trying to conceive my first bundle of joy. Don't let anyone get you down about your weight. The first thing my doctor said to me when I told him I wanted to get pregnant was not to worry about the weight thing and just have fun with the trying part. That really made me feel better.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was this a planned pregnancy, and if so, how long were you trying?
> 
> Again congratulations, enjoy your pregnancy, and best wishes.



hi, thanks for ur reply.
it was a planned pregnancy as it was with my daughter we were trying for just over a year with both of them because of my pocs and my weight i was told it would be harder to get pregnant but the docs always said if i lost weight id find it easier id did lose a little bit b4 each pregnancy so i think it did help, but with this pregnancy i used a herbal medicine called Angus Cactus (for pocs mainly u didnt mention if u had it or not ) it helps regulate ur periods i used it for 6 months had a break of about 6 weeks and went back on it (as ur not supposed to take it for more than 6 to 8 months at a time) within 3 weeks of me using it again i was pregnant i took 2x 200mg tablets a day. so i really think that did the trick combined with a bit of weight loss.

how long have u been trying?

i really hope it happens for u i know how heart breaking it can be trying i must of done 1000's of pregnancy test in hope that each time will be the time it say positive.
good luck xx


----------



## ktm

hi jappygirl76 


very sorry thought ur last post was for me haha im very new to this site and didnt read it properly hope i didnt affend lol.

good luck anyways x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: Hi and Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Tink2312

Hello :) I'm new on here too, congrats on your pregnancy! 

I'm also plus size, currently sitting at a size 18-20, my biggest concern is the amount of weight I might gain during pregnancy, especially as my mum keeps telling me how she was toned before she had my brother and then turned into this massive waddling whale (she's same build as me) I'm a stocky build anyway and stand at 6ft and my weight has a tendancy to spread itself all over, my boobs are fast increasing in size (like they weren't big enough already) lol but I guess its all stuff to be expected. 

Your deffinatly not alone anyway :) have you found any decent plus size maternity clothes suppliers yet?

Tink x


----------



## wallace272

hello and welcome im also plus size with my first , NOT 1 person has banged on about my weight there more concerned ive lost 2 stone through sickness ! only thing that been said to me is that i have to have a glucose test at 28 weeks


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------

